# Bluetooth Headset for MacBook Pro?



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

I am looking for a bluetooth headset for my MacBook Pro. I wonder if any bluetooth headset for mobile phones will be compatible. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a Logitech Mobile Freedom, and it seems to work ok, for a cheapy.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a thread in the Everything Else section mentioning that Dell is selling a Plantronics Discovery 640 Bluetooth headset for $80 off, today only. I have asked anyone for their expereinces with it you might want to keep an eye on that thread to see what people think.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I use a Moto that I share with my cell - no problems

Z.


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all your response!

Linky to the DISCOVERY 640:

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=CADHS1&sku=A0666778

It uses AAA battery. Will that make it heavy for ears?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No, the AAA battery unit is in a pocket re-charger for emergency purposes, it re-charges the little battery inside the headset.

So, no, it won't be heavy, it's in your pocket for when you need it.


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks promising then. However, $69 is still a bit expensive for me.

How about this $29.95 one?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Creative-CB2455-...3QQihZ014QQcategoryZ15040QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

justdeals-ca is a bit of a crapshoot. There are tons of happy customers, but the ones that aren't are *really* unhappy.

So you have to weigh, pays yours $30 + taxes and takes your chances, or pays your $69 plus taxes and have the reputation of Dell and a year's warranty. Plantronics is a solid brand. I've been looking at the Plantronics 590 which looks awesome. MacDoc recommends it, and it goes for about $120 on eBay with no brokerage/duty fees from this seller:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/PLANTRONICS-PULS...yZ133231QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Switching between music and calls automatically would be great.

http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/cat1150057/cat5420035/prod29780013












> Plantronics Pulsar™ 590A Bluetooth® Headset
> 
> The Plantronics Pulsar™ 590 Series Bluetooth® Stereo Headsets deliver the ultimate in wireless freedom! Seamlessly switch between your Bluetooth phone and your favorite music or movie so you’ll never miss a call. With up to 12 hours of talk time and 10 hours of listen time, you can enjoy wireless stereo listening on laptops, PCs, TVs, DVD and MP3 players.
> Product Features:
> ...




Given that this thing is going in your ear, I'd go with Dell, if they haven't exhausted their Dell Day special (they usually run out pretty quickly).







develove said:


> Looks promising then. However, $69 is still a bit expensive for me.
> 
> How about this $29.95 one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Creative-CB2455-...3QQihZ014QQcategoryZ15040QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW, that looks amazing!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It is - just incredible. Use it every day. Staff as well.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks, HowEver, that 590 looks incredible. I actually decided against ordering the Dell deal when I saw that posted, now I want it. 

MacDoc can you answer a couple of questions for me about it? 

1. On the eBay auction HowEver pointed to, it says this is not out of the box Skype compatible and that you need a bluetooth usb adapter to make it work. Is this a "most Windows based hardware does not have integrated bluetooth support" warning or does it apply to the Mac as well?

2. Almost the same question as 1, will my Powerbook recognize this without issue and let me listen to music through iTunes through it, or do I need to use their adapter?

3. Assuming this works with Skype, how safely transportable is this? Can I toss it in my laptop bag while travelling without fear of breaking it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Not that you should be talking on the phone while driving, but...*

The only thing that holds me back about the 590, as much as I would like stereo and all, is you can't really drive with it. I guess you could flip one side off while driving, but it's still driving with headphones as opposed to driving with a tiny earpiece/headset.


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

*Bluetooth*

Hey,

I've got a BlueTrek G2 and it works great ! I bought it at the Telephone Booth (in Ottawa) for 99$ + tax. I use it to Skype with my contacts, and iChat AV.. obviously!

If you have any questions, please contact me. 

-- Sam.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

HW it's open ear - there is LESS interference than with an earbud as you still have directionality.
You lose a bit in the high frequency but I will just move it off ear a bit if I need to.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Any thoughts on my questions MacDoc?


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, I noticed this deal on Dell.ca:

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pop...a&cs=CADHS1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=A0620845&~lt=popup

IOGear Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Headphones and Microphone with Wireless Audio Transmitter
$79

Any comments?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

develove said:


> Hey, I noticed this deal on Dell.ca:
> 
> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pop...a&cs=CADHS1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=A0620845&~lt=popup
> 
> ...


I open up the same set of questions I directed to MacDoc about the Plantronics set to anyone who has one of these. With the addition of the general question: does anyone know why do these claim to have a range of twice what the Plantronics set has? Is this just a function of the adaptor they use, or something different in the headset?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Missed this
1. On the eBay auction HowEver pointed to, it says this is not out of the box Skype compatible and that you need a bluetooth usb adapter to make it work. Is this a "most Windows based hardware does not have integrated bluetooth support" warning or does it apply to the Mac as well?

These will link with the Mac but I'm not familiar with Skype issues.

2. Almost the same question as 1, will my Powerbook recognize this without issue and let me listen to music through iTunes through it, or do I need to use their adapter?

Not sure but the adapter ( puck) is KISS to use. Literally plug it in to any source

3. Assuming this works with Skype, how safely transportable is this? Can I toss it in my laptop bag while travelling without fear of breaking it

Very transportable and durable ( I'm hard on headsets - have dozens around that bit the dust.) It alos comes with an excellent case.

I get at least 30' or more with the puck for music a bit less with the phone


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info MacDoc. I am now eagerly awaiting anyone's response about the IOGear headset to see if I should hop all over the Dell deal, or try and hunt down a Plantronics headset on eBay.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, i noticed the Dell deal too... hopefully we can get some good responses today, since the deal only lasts one day


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, with no replies before I went to bed, I broke down and ordered one of the IOGear headsets from Dell. Expected shipping date is next Wed, so we will see what is like when it gets here.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

The IOGear headset arrived today. I will be shipping it back to Dell as soon as I can talk to someone about getting a refund. While the headset works fine with the adapter, it crashes my iMac anytime I try to do anything involving sending audio to the headset directly through Bluetooth (both the app trying to send the audio and the System Preferences panel). As soon as this happens I am also unable to turn off the headset except by plugging it in to charge which automatically cuts its power. I am also unable to restart my iMac, it hangs part way through shutdown. I have to hold the power button until it powers itself down and then restart it to get things running again.

On the Mac side of things I have to say the bluetooth pairing was simple and intuitive. Unfortunately that's where the "It just works" ended. I couldn't find any information on what to do after I had paired the device to the computer to actually bring it to a connected status. It was almost by accident I figured out to change in the Input/Output settings in the Audio preferences.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Man, that's too bad... it seemed like such a good deal too. Anyway, thanks for the update -- it's a good review to keep in mind in case another dell deal comes and i'm tempted again!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

The first time I paired mine with my MacBook Pro, it worked great. The second time, I got the same problems you did. However, it works great with my iPod so I'm thinking of keeping it.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I can report the same problems as hhk and bhil. I reinstalled the system software, thought I found a driver conflict, and got it working again, only to have it happen again to me a few days later. Tossed the BT headset. Frankly, it's not the headset's fault; it worked fine with my cell phone. It's the Mac or the OS.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I'm not so sure it's the Mac or OSs fault. I have a Plantronics BT headset for my cell phone and it works great with my MacBook Pro. 

BTW, Windows users are also having trouble with their iogear unit.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I sent an email to IOGear's technical support detailing exactly what I had done and what problems I was encoutnering. This is their reply:


> Apple writes all Bluetooth software -- They do not support
> the necessary service. These ear phones will not work on your system
> 
> IOGear Customer Advocacy


----------

